# Clipping Testing: Pioneer AVIC-Z110BT Headunit Output



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Edit: This is on hold.

Chad caught something and I don't want to post the info up until I figure out what the issue is.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> Edit: This is on hold.
> 
> Chad caught something and I don't want to post the info up until I figure out what the issue is.


Too late already read it 

Need a lot of heat to solder onto RCA connectors. Instead could have used a little jumper cable with roach I mean alligator clips.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I dont know if you know this but the avic-x910bt, AVH-P4100DVD, AVH-P3100DVD all offer digital out on the head units


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I do know that, thanks.

The z110bt does not, though. It's not an issue. I prefer analog due to source/volume control.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

AHHH I understand


----------

